# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  من اجلك يا فلسطين..

## شذى البنفسج

بقلم الشاعر محسن الخزندار
من أجلك يا فلسطين

من الجنوب...من غزة هازمة الفجيعة 
وطني يا مثقلاً بالجماجم والعظم المنخور
نحتت وديانك للطغاة شواهد وقبور
سنحمل في أعيننا نار وشرار
ووقع خطواتنا زلزال
نحمل لحدنا
ونضمد جرحنا
نلملم شملنا 
نهب أنفسنا قربانا بحلم تحرير 
وحرية الوطن
نشعل أجسادنا فتيلا نارا ونور
لنخرج المحتل مذموماً مدحور
ونجعله كعصف مأكول
نقلع أسلاك الذل
ونعيد غرس أشجار تهاوت 
و إعمار قرى انهارت
غزة تقرع المستحيل 
ستتحرر من قاع صمت
أنين الأحلام المحتضرة
وتزف للعالم بشائر العودة
نعم....سنعلو في الغيم شموخ
ننقش للعزة في الصخر سطور
نفجر في الفجر الهجوع والخنوع
نغنى نشيدا للوطن المفجوع
رموز الظلمة ستغيب
وشمس الحرية ستضئ
فإننا شعب فلسطين 
عشاق الحرية
سنحيل ماء النهر إلى جمر
ودعوات التحرير إلى زئير
نزين مواكب العودة بالأنوار
ونعيد صياغة المعادلة بإصرار
فإلى قدس الأقداس سنزحف بحنين
طفح كيل التسويف والانتظار
الجمر الكامن في أوصالنا التهب
والصوت الخافت في أحشائنا صرخ
الغضب الوادع في أعماقنا جمح
سننزع قروح الروح بأيدينا
أخي ارفع رأسك عاليا
كفانا تعاويذ 
وقصص وأساطير
كفانا هتافات شجب واستنكار
بعزم أكيد
سنمحو الظلمة وننير الحلكة
ونخطف الأمل من جبهة الريح
في سبيل التحرير 
صدى أقدامنا يدوي
توهج حب الوطن يزداد
ونرسم خارطة اللقاء
نهدم خيام الذلة والانكسار
أخي ارفع جبينك عاليا
وتحدى قهر الزمان والمكان
وانتفض على ضعف الإنسان
سيزول الشؤم الذي احتكر المواسم
وعن حسامنا سنجلي الصدأ
شمس الحرية ستسطع 
والفرحة تزدهر وتلمع
وغيوم الخير تطهر ثراك 
من دنس الطمع
فلسطين يا قبلة العشاق
سنغيب أعدائك في أعتاب السراب
ما عاد العالم بالمخنث يستأنس
ورَفَضَ للأشباه يْريسّ
يا وطني كم هب لنصرتك أبطالاً 
اليوم أقلعنا من جب الهزيمة
وخرجنا من صومعة الخوف مغاوير
نجندل رؤؤس الخيانة
وننزعها من أوكارها
ونهزم فكر بني صهيون
الذين ما رعوا عهداً 
ولا حفظوا ميثاقاً
ونزيل لعنة علينا حقت
ونرتدي حلة الأسطورة نصرا
وينسى شعبنا كوابيس قصص العواجيز
من أجلك يا فلسطين صرنا زلزالا
خلخل ما عشش في فكر العالم أوهاما
سنصلي في قدس المحبة مجتمعين
في خشوع معا نردد آمين.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (37):

----------

